# Anyone ever order from Pickandmixseeds.co.uk....?



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey guys   Wondering if anyone from the US has ordered from the site above with any luck?   anyone????

pickandmixseeds.co.uk


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 4, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Hey guys Wondering if anyone from the US has ordered from the site above with any luck? anyone????
> 
> pickandmixseeds.co.uk


 
 I was going to but they don't ship to America...which sucks but i understand.  Wish my country would get it's thumb out of it's ***.


----------

